# Post counts?



## amber (Apr 13, 2005)

I just noticed that I  have been making posts on several forums but my post count has not changed at all.  I made several posts today, and some over a week ago that still say the same post count (555), I thought for sure I've made alot more posts than that. I dont care about having "many" posts, but just thought admin should be allerted.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes that is strange as far as I know my are going up at the moment. but It is good you noticed. Try MJ, or Kitchenelf they will know what to do!Deadly Sushi and Alix are on and can help too


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 13, 2005)

How odd!  Screaming out the back door......

Hey Admin!!!!!!!  Come help Amber out!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2005)

Post again amber. Your count went up with that last post. The other thing you can do is click on your own name and see all the posts you have made. Just check to see if stuff is missing.


----------



## Raine (Apr 13, 2005)

must be stuck. Mine is the same as it was on April 4th.


----------



## Raine (Apr 13, 2005)

Now that I posted that, it is going up.  Weird!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 13, 2005)

I just checked my post count and was amazed that I had found the time to post that many posts! I either need to get a life or spend more time washing up in the kitchen ....  

Some things on the site only get updated periodically - every hour or so ... so this is kind of a test message ... I just posted msg #870 a couple of minutes ago ... let's see if this shows up as #871.

After posting: here is an edit ...

PS: Yep, it did!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

Im testing mine I THINK mine is 2267.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

Nope, sorry..... 2268!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

OPPPS.... wrong AGAIN! 2269.   I think Im loosing it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...........   Nevermind..... its working.


----------

